# Alienware - Neue Grafikkarte



## DarkKnight1993 (26. August 2015)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich möchte die Grafikkarte meines Alienware M17 R5  austauschen, da diese so langsam an ihre Grenzen stößt, und wollte fragen, ob das ohne Weiteres problemlos möglich ist. Laut einem Videoguide (den ich am Ende poste) sieht das alles recht einfach aus. Allerdings bin ich nicht der größte Experte und frage deswegen lieber nach. Meine aktuelle Ausstattung:

Prozessor: intel Core i7-4710MQ CPU  @  2,50GHz
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce 860 M, 2GB GDDR5
Netzteil: ?

Ich würde mir dann gerne  die GTX 980 gönnen, wenn ihr bessere Vorschläge habt, ruft sie gerne frei heraus. Ich  habe bis jetzt leider auch keine Ahnung, von wo ich die Karte bekommen kann, außer von Bastlern auf ebay. Ich bin für jeden Ratschlag offen

Vielen Dank schon mal 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fh8ockwbDiE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Herbboy (26. August 2015)

also,  theoretisch geht es. Aber es ist schwer und macht an sich keinen Sinn. Du musst erstmal 100% sicher sein, dass du eine mobile Karte findest, die genau passt. Denn im Gegensatz zu Desktopkarten sind nicht alle Maße und Anschlüsse verbindlich genormt. Und selbst dann kann es sein, dass eine Karte zwar passt, aber die Kühlung des Laptops nicht drauf ausgelegt ist.  Und ganz nebenbei sind solche Karten eben sehr selten und auch deswegen sauteuer. Das sind keine Teile wie bei Desktop-PCs, die man einzeln problemlos überall bekommt. 

Hier bei eBay zB gibt es eine für fast 800 Euro - da solltest du ehrlich gesagt überlegen, ob du lieber dein Notebook verkaufst und ein neues holst ^^  ne GTX 980m findest du in Notebooks ab 1600€. Oder noch besser: nen PC. Du bekommst allein für die 800€ schon nen PC, der Fast so stark wäre wie dein auf eine 980m aufgepimpter Laptop.


Das ist halt einer von vielen Nachteilen, wenn man für Gaming einen Laptop benutzt


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (26. August 2015)

Naja der Sinn dahinter war, dass ich im letzten Jahr viel zwischen meiner Freundin und mir umhergependelt bin und es halt blöd ist, eine Woche auf seinen PC zu verzichten. Ich denke mal du hast recht, ich werde mir mal bei Dell einen Preis veranschlagen lassen, und wenn nicht dann heißt es durchhalten, bis ich eine eigene Wohnung habe... Dann will ich mir eh einen ordentlichen PC zusammen stellen. Mal gucken, da kannst du mir dann bestimmt auch sehr gut weiter helfen 

Mir ist übrigens auch aufgefallen, dass die Leistung des Notebooks in den letzten Monaten rapide abgenommen hat. Habe ständig Framerate einstürze usw. Ich will nun herausfinden, ob es an verstaubter Hardware liegt oder weil ich zu viel Mist raufgespielt habe...


----------



## Herbboy (26. August 2015)

DarkKnight1993 schrieb:


> Naja der Sinn dahinter war, dass ich im letzten Jahr viel zwischen meiner Freundin und mir umhergependelt bin und es halt blöd ist, eine Woche auf seinen PC zu verzichten. Ich denke mal du hast recht, ich werde mir mal bei Dell einen Preis veranschlagen lassen, und wenn nicht dann heißt es durchhalten, bis ich eine eigene Wohnung habe... Dann will ich mir eh einen ordentlichen PC zusammen stellen. Mal gucken, da kannst du mir dann bestimmt auch sehr gut weiter helfen
> 
> Mir ist übrigens auch aufgefallen, dass die Leistung des Notebooks in den letzten Monaten rapide abgenommen hat. Habe ständig Framerate einstürze usw. Ich will nun herausfinden, ob es an verstaubter Hardware liegt oder weil ich zu viel Mist raufgespielt habe...


 naja, Windows neu drauf, dann weißt du es 


Und bei den Alienware-Preisen kannst du ja sogar ZWEI PCs kaufen, die so gut wie ein Notebook mit ner 980M sind oder sogar besser - und zwar inkl. Monitoren und Windows-Lizenzen   also einen für Deine Wohnung und einen bei der Freundin  

Oder wie wäre es mit einem PC im mini-ITX-Format, den du mitnehmen kannst? Ist zwar dann etwas größer und schwerer als ein 17Zoll-Notebook, aber die Nvidia-Karten sind stromeffizient und daher auch nicht warm, das wäre kein Problem, da gute Hardware einzubauen, und da kommst du mit 900€ aus für einen PC, der so stark wie ein Notebook mit ner 980m ist.


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (26. August 2015)

Ich weiß zu meiner Zeit auch nicht mehr, was mich in die teure Alienware Sache reingeritten hat, da hätte ich einiges sparen können 

Naja ich glaube meine Freundin würde mir den Kopf abreißen, wenn ich jede Woche einen Rechner mitschleppe. Ich würde mir den aber schon noch gerne kaufen, bevor ich in eine eigene Wohnung ziehe, da sich das sparen dann doch als etwas schwieriger erweist... 

Was wäre denn das Beste, was du mir in einem ungefähren Wert von 1000€ zusammenstellen kannst? Also die 980M würde ich da schon gerne sehen, aber wie sieht es mit Prozessor aus... Und sollte ich so langsam auf 16GB RAM umspringen? Ich möchte mit dem PC auf jeden Fall aktuelle Sachen mit einer anspruchsvollen Grafik zocken, die dann auch erst mal gut 2 Jahre hält. Ist das bei rund 1000€ drin? Sorry dass ich dich den Abend so beacker und Danke nochmal für die Hilfe.


----------



## Herbboy (26. August 2015)

DarkKnight1993 schrieb:


> Ich weiß zu meiner Zeit auch nicht mehr, was mich in die teure Alienware Sache reingeritten hat, da hätte ich einiges sparen können
> 
> Naja ich glaube meine Freundin würde mir den Kopf abreißen, wenn ich jede Woche einen Rechner mitschleppe. Ich würde mir den aber schon noch gerne kaufen, bevor ich in eine eigene Wohnung ziehe, da sich das sparen dann doch als etwas schwieriger erweist...
> 
> Was wäre denn das Beste, was du mir in einem ungefähren Wert von 1000€ zusammenstellen kannst? Also die 980M würde ich da schon gerne sehen, aber wie sieht es mit Prozessor aus...


 für 1000€ bekommst du bei nem Notebook maximal eine 870m oder 960m. 

Aber wenn du einen PC suchst, der ähnlich stark wäre:

Xeon E3-1231 v3 (ein core i7, nur ohne Grafikeinheit) => 260€
passendes Board H97-Chipsatz => 90€
2x8GB DDR3-1600 RAM => 90€
Gehäuse nach Geschmack => 50-60€
Netzteil 500W, Markenmodell => 50-70€
2000GB HDD => 70€
DVD-Brenner => 15€

Das sind dann ca 620-650€. Dazu eine Nvidia GTX 970 für 340€, das sind dann 960 bis 1000 Euro. Und es ginge auch günstiger, zB beim Board gibt es auch gute um die 60€, oder "nur" 1000GB HDD kosten 50€. Und als Mini-ITX-Version wäre das ganze ggf. wiederum ein paar Euro teurer, vor allem weil Mainboards etwas teurer sind als die normalen.


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (26. August 2015)

Nein nein ich meinte jetzt schon einen desktop.. Hmmm das hört sich ja schon mal sehr gut an, welche Seite würdest du mir zum Zusammenstellen empfehlen? Dann kann ich ja etwas experimentieren.

Eine Grafikeinheit brauche ich auf dem Prozessor auch absolut nicht... Die nervt am Laptop ungeheim, weil viele Spiele aus irgendeinem Grund immer viel lieber über den i7 Grafikchip laufen wollen.


----------



## Herbboy (26. August 2015)

DarkKnight1993 schrieb:


> Nein nein ich meinte jetzt schon einen desktop.. Hmmm das hört sich ja schon mal sehr gut an, welche Seite würdest du mir zum Zusammenstellen empfehlen? Dann kann ich ja etwas experimentieren.
> 
> Eine Grafikeinheit brauche ich auf dem Prozessor auch absolut nicht... Die nervt am Laptop ungeheim, weil viele Spiele aus irgendeinem Grund immer viel lieber über den i7 Grafikchip laufen wollen.


 bei nem PC wäre das kein Problem, denn wenn du den Ausgang der Karte nutzt und nicht den Mainboard-Anschluss, wird definitiv NICHT die CPU-Grafik genutzt - aber der Xeon ist halt ein Stück günstiger als der i7, daher wäre der sowieso ne gute Wahl.

Ne Seite, wo du gut "anschauen" kannst, wie der PC aussieht, wäre der Konfigurator bei alternate - die sind aber rel. teuer. Günstig wäre wiederum hardwareversand.de ,  da ist der Konfigurator aber nicht so "plastisch" wie bei alternate, aber der Zusammenbau ist ebenfalls günstig (30€ ). Allerdings sind die in Insolvenz geraten - es wurde zwar offenbar das Verfahren nun so eingeleitet, dass alles seinen normalen Lauf nehmen kann und es auch seit einer Weile wieder tut, und im Gegensatz zu einem produzierenden Gewerbe muss ja bei einem Shop nicht eine Rieseninvestition getätigt oder gar komplett neues Produkt entwickelt werden, um wieder eine Chance zu haben, so dass es wohl positiv aussieht, aber bestellen würde ich so nen ganzen PC vlt. dann lieber per Nachnahme    ansonsten kenn ich eher Shops, die ein Grundgerüst vorgeben, wo du nicht alles wunschgemäß ändern kannst und du am Ende oft kein gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis hast.

Bei hwv würde ich übrigens den Konfigurator nur zur Probe nutzen - wenn du bestellen willst, dann ruf die Einzelteile lieber jeweils per Preisvergleich Geizhals.de auf, geh über den link zu hwv, dann nächstes Teil usw., und erst am Ende (falls du nicht selber zusammenbauen willst) legst du noch aus dem Menü "Service" den PC-Zusammenbau mit in den Warenkorb - da sparst du teils 10-15% im Vergleich zu den Preisen direkt im Shop UND bekommst beim Netzteil nix vorgeschrieben (manchmal verlangt der Konfigurator mehr Watt, als nötig ist)

Günstig und beliebt ist auch mindfactory, oder hoh.de usw., aber ich glaub die haben keine Konfiguratoren


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (26. August 2015)

Super, noch ein drittes Mal vielen Dank für die Beratung. Ich werde es morgen mal zwischendurch von der Arbeit aus zusammenstellen und gucken, wie ich damit hinkomme, erst fürs optische mit dem teuren Konfigurator, dann über den Hardwareversand. Das Ergebnis werde ich dann auf jeden Fall posten, bevor ich voreilig zuschlage.


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (27. August 2015)

So wie versprochen habe ich mir mal auf beiden Seiten einen PC zusammen gestellt. Auf alternate musste ich halt ein Betriebssystem wählen, weil die Seite meint, dass ein User zu blöd ist, um das selbst zu installieren  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein wenig lustig finde ich ja, wie beim hardware Versand eiskalt 40€ für die Installation des Betriebssystems verlang wird...Für gefühlte 5 Minuten Arbeit, die man damit hat, ohne ein Experte sein zu müssen.

Hast du dort noch Verbesserungsvorschläge? Ich habe jetzt übrigens noch nicht mit geizhals verglichen, da wäre also preislich denke ich mal noch was drin. Der Hersteller der Grafikkarte sagt mir allerdings auch nichts, meine nächste Wahl wäre MSI gewesen.


----------



## Herbboy (27. August 2015)

DarkKnight1993 schrieb:


> Ein wenig lustig finde ich ja, wie beim hardware Versand eiskalt 40€ für die Installation des Betriebssystems verlang wird...Für gefühlte 5 Minuten Arbeit, die man damit hat, ohne ein Experte sein zu müssen.


 das kann an sich nicht sein. Wenn du Windows zufügst, wird das an sich kostenlos installiert. Lediglich das Installieren ALLER Treiber und Updates kostet noch extra. PC muss ich mir später ansehen, hab grad nur  kurz Zeit

Aber was schonmal "falsch" ist: ne Soundkarte und Netzwerkarte brauchst du nicht, das ist auf dem Board schon drauf. und das Netzteil ist VIEL zu billig, das ist ein wichtiges Bauteil - 50-60€ sollte das auf jeden Fall kosten. Da ist auch ein 450W-Markenmodell besser als dieses 35€-600W-Teil.


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (27. August 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> das kann an sich nicht sein. Wenn du Windows zufügst, wird das an sich kostenlos installiert. Lediglich das Installieren ALLER Treiber und Updates kostet noch extra. PC muss ich mir später ansehen, hab grad nur  kurz Zeit



Ok, du hast recht, Installation von Treibern ist da auch bei, was aber auch nicht das Problem sein sollte, wenn man schon mal halbwegs mit einem PC gearbeitet hat.

Ich hätte mir ja mal die Zeit nehmen können und mir das Board genauer angucken können  Vielen Dank, hab jetzt beides rausgenommen und das Netzteil durch ein Corasair mit 550W ersetzt, Preis um die 55€. Was für mich bis jetzt nicht ersichtlich ist: Vorne habe ich ohne Zusatz keinen USB-Anschluss, oder?


----------



## Herbboy (27. August 2015)

DarkKnight1993 schrieb:


> Ok, du hast recht, Installation von Treibern ist da auch bei, was aber auch nicht das Problem sein sollte, wenn man schon mal halbwegs mit einem PC gearbeitet hat.
> 
> Ich hätte mir ja mal die Zeit nehmen können und mir das Board genauer angucken können  Vielen Dank, hab jetzt beides rausgenommen und das Netzteil durch ein Corasair mit 550W ersetzt, Preis um die 55€. Was für mich bis jetzt nicht ersichtlich ist: Vorne habe ich ohne Zusatz keinen USB-Anschluss, oder?


 das hängt vom Gehäuse ab - es gibt genug Gehäuse, die vorne 2x USB3.0 haben oder auch je zwei 2.0 und 3.0.  Das eine Aerocool hat nur 2.0, das Sharkoon T28 hat je zwei 2.0 und 3.0 - das müsste es auch bei hardwareversand geben, ist ein gutes "Mittelklasse"-Gehäuse.


Ansonsten: hwv-PC => Board, CPU, RAM und Grafikkarte sind top, die Phantom ist lediglich sehr "dick", die belegt 3 Slots (normal sind 2) und würde bei dem Board die beiden kleinen Slots unter ihr verdecken - FALLS du mal eine Soundkarte nachträglich einbauen willst, wäre das vlt ein kleiner Nachteil. Oder man müsste ne Karte für den PCI-Slot (ganz unten der lange) nehmen, was derzeit kein Problem wäre, aber vlt in einer Weile schon, da PCI an sich inzwischen von PCIe verdrängt wurde. Was ich noch ändern würde: die Festplatte ist nicht so schnell, da sie stromsparend ist - lieber eine WD Blue oder auch eine Toshiba DT01ACA200 oder Seagate ST2000DM001. Und was du auch überlegen kannst: ne SSD mit 120-128GB für 60€ für Windows, da wird der Alltag gefühlt viel schneller. Ach ja: die USB-Karte brauchst du natürlich auch nicht, da hat das Board an sich auch genügend Anschlüsse (sechs hinten und dazu onboard 3 Buchsen, um insgesamt vorne dann 2x 3.0 und 4x 2.0 nutzen zu können)

alternate sähe auch okay aus, aber da sieht man nicht die genauen Einzelteile


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (27. August 2015)

Ich habe ehrlich gesagt auch überlegt, ob ich noch eine SSD dazu nehme, denke mal das Geld werde ich mir dann noch nehmen. Dann bin ich zwar gut 100€ drüber, aber ich denke mal, dass es das wert ist. Ich kämpfe momentan mit mir, ob ich zur MSI GTX980 wechsle, aber ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit On Board Karten, deswegen sehe ich da nicht unbedingt einen Grund für nen Wechsel. Ja wegen der USB Karte war nur meine Frage wegen dem Frontanschluss, aber das hat sich dann erledigt. 

Hier jetzt mein nächster und hoffentlich letzter Entwurf, dann heißt es Finanzcheck machen:
PC Konfigurator - PC günstig zusammenstellen auf hardwareversand.de


----------



## Herbboy (27. August 2015)

DarkKnight1993 schrieb:


> Ich habe ehrlich gesagt auch überlegt, ob ich noch eine SSD dazu nehme, denke mal das Geld werde ich mir dann noch nehmen. Dann bin ich zwar gut 100€ drüber, aber ich denke mal, dass es das wert ist. Ich kämpfe momentan mit mir, ob ich zur MSI GTX980 wechsle, aber ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit On Board Karten, deswegen sehe ich da nicht unbedingt einen Grund für nen Wechsel. Ja wegen der USB Karte war nur meine Frage wegen dem Frontanschluss, aber das hat sich dann erledigt.
> 
> Hier jetzt mein nächster und hoffentlich letzter Entwurf, dann heißt es Finanzcheck machen:
> PC Konfigurator - PC günstig zusammenstellen auf hardwareversand.de


  Die GTX 980 ist zu teuer - du hast 10-15% mehr Leistung, zahlst aber dick drauf. Oder meinst du MSI GTX 970 ? Wo ich vlt auch noch warten würde: AMD soll in diesen Tagen die neue Nano präsentieren, die vermutlich die Leistung einer R9 290X bringt,  also mehr als eine GTX 970, dabei aber beim Strom nur die Hälfte der 290X braucht und auch sehr klein ist. Wenn die unter 400€ zu haben wäre, ist das auch eine sehr gute Wahl.

Bei der SSD vlt auch diese nehmen Crucial SSD 250GB BX100 günstig kaufen  nur ein paar Euro teurer, aber 250GB


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (28. August 2015)

Jap, da habe ich mich glorreich vertippt. Die Leistung der 980 steht auch für mich in keinem Verhältnis zu dem doppelt so hohen Preis. Ich meinte die MSI GTX970, weil die nur 2 Slots besetzt. Allerdings hatte ich noch nie Probleme mit dem Sound, ich denke mal, dass die On Board da locker reicht. 

Ich weiß, dass Geduld eine Tugend ist, aber ich konnte nicht wiederstehen. Frauchen hat abgenickt und ich habe den PC mit der Crucial SSD bestellt. Ein letztes Mal vielen Dank für die Hilfe, alleine wäre es wahrscheinlich wesentlich teurer und fehlerhaft geworden. Habe beim Hardwareversand auf Nachnahme bestellt, werde mir dann einen Wunschtermin auf den Samstag legen und berichten, was daraus geworden ist (+ Bild)

Oh man, ich freu mich wie Bolle


----------



## Herbboy (28. August 2015)

DarkKnight1993 schrieb:


> Jap, da habe ich mich glorreich vertippt. Die Leistung der 980 steht auch für mich in keinem Verhältnis zu dem doppelt so hohen Preis. Ich meinte die MSI GTX970, weil die nur 2 Slots besetzt. Allerdings hatte ich noch nie Probleme mit dem Sound, ich denke mal, dass die On Board da locker reicht.
> 
> Ich weiß, dass Geduld eine Tugend ist, aber ich konnte nicht wiederstehen. Frauchen hat abgenickt und ich habe den PC mit der Crucial SSD bestellt. Ein letztes Mal vielen Dank für die Hilfe, alleine wäre es wahrscheinlich wesentlich teurer und fehlerhaft geworden. Habe beim Hardwareversand auf Nachnahme bestellt, werde mir dann einen Wunschtermin auf den Samstag legen und berichten, was daraus geworden ist (+ Bild)
> 
> Oh man, ich freu mich wie Bolle


  dann berichte mal - aber Samstag könnte knapp werden ^^  oder meinst du nä Woche?


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (28. August 2015)

Genau, ich meine nächste Woche... Verzögert sich halt wegen dem Gehäuse, das erst vom Außenlager geliefert wird... Aber wenn er nächste Woche ankommt bin ich sehr happy.


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (5. September 2015)

So, eine Woche ist vergangen, mein PC ist gestern angekommen und es läuft alles tadellos. Ich habe momentan ein Problem. Mein PC muss fürs Erste über einen TV laufen, soweit so gut. Da er keinen DVI-Anschluss hat, läuft das Bild über HDMI (Mini HDMI von Graka auf HDMI am TV). Allerdings ist die einzig anständige Auflösung 1440 x 900. 1920 x 1080 funktionieren zwar, es wirkt aber alles sehr unscharf und man kann Schrift auch schlecht lesen. Ich habe versucht, das Problem mit Screenshots darzustellen, man sieht es auf den Bildern aber nicht wirklich... Habe es erst über die Systemsteuerung, dann über den Nvidia Clienten versucht, beides ohne Erfolg. Auch bei den TV Einstellungen finde ich nichts wirklich brauchbares. Fällt euch vielleicht eine Lösung ein? Der TV ist ein Medion, hat auch als TV immer problemlos ein HD bild darstellen können.


----------



## Herbboy (5. September 2015)

DarkKnight1993 schrieb:


> So, eine Woche ist vergangen, mein PC ist gestern angekommen und es läuft alles tadellos. Ich habe momentan ein Problem. Mein PC muss fürs Erste über einen TV laufen, soweit so gut. Da er keinen DVI-Anschluss hat, läuft das Bild über HDMI (Mini HDMI von Graka auf HDMI am TV). Allerdings ist die einzig anständige Auflösung 1440 x 900. 1920 x 1080 funktionieren zwar, es wirkt aber alles sehr unscharf und man kann Schrift auch schlecht lesen. Ich habe versucht, das Problem mit Screenshots darzustellen, man sieht es auf den Bildern aber nicht wirklich... Habe es erst über die Systemsteuerung, dann über den Nvidia Clienten versucht, beides ohne Erfolg. Auch bei den TV Einstellungen finde ich nichts wirklich brauchbares. Fällt euch vielleicht eine Lösung ein? Der TV ist ein Medion, hat auch als TV immer problemlos ein HD bild darstellen können.


 Check mal einen anderen HDMI-Eingang und vlt auch ein anderes Kabel - hast du vlt ein normales HDMI-Kabel, nicht Mini-HDMI?

Hat der Medion vlt. einen Spiele-Modus?


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (5. September 2015)

An anderen Anschlüssen besteht das gleiche Problem. Ein anderes mini HDMI auf HDMI habe ich nicht, dieses ist allerdings nagelneu und bisher unbenutzt. normales HDMI habe ich zugenüge, allerdings hat die Graka nur einen mini HDMI Port. Am Mainboard hat es einen normalen, allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob ich den einzelnen Port so einfach aktivieren kann.


----------



## Herbboy (5. September 2015)

Mit dem Xeon kannst du den Onboard nicht nutzen. An sich bleibt nix anderes übrig als mal den PC bei einem Kumpel oder Nachbarn anzuschließen - wenn da alles okay ist, dann liegt es am Fernseher.


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (5. September 2015)

Ich habe schon den Bildschirm von meinem Bruder probiert, da läuft alles ohne Probleme. Was das Bild aber eindeutig verbesserte, war das Herabsetzen der Bildschärfe. Die bringt irgendwie einen absolut schwammigen Effekt mit sich.


----------



## Herbboy (5. September 2015)

DarkKnight1993 schrieb:


> Ich habe schon den Bildschirm von meinem Bruder probiert, da läuft alles ohne Probleme. Was das Bild aber eindeutig verbesserte, war das Herabsetzen der Bildschärfe. Die bringt irgendwie einen absolut schwammigen Effekt mit sich.


okay, aber da liegt das Problem ja klar beim LCD. Kann es sein, dass der vlt mit 50Hz läuft und die Karte mit 60 "sendet" ?


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (9. September 2015)

Das Ding war eh viel zu groß, was bei Batman zwar ganz nett war aber bei Spielen wie  Counter Strike nur zu Problemen geführt hätte. Habe mir jetzt einen 24 Zoller bestellt, und dann ist alles gut...


----------

